# Need for Speed MW 2 Lenkung



## Iro540 (26. Oktober 2013)

Moin Gemeinde,

Ich habe mir Nfs The Rund und MW 2 im doppelpack fuer 20 Euro geholt. Naja, im nachhinein bereue ich es ein wenig. The Run ist ja sowas von doof mit den ganzen zwischensequenzen. Naja, dafuer ist das fahren einigermassen passabel. Ist zwar sowas wie weit weg von der realitaet, aber fuer zwischen durch okay (nur das fahren).
Bei MW 2 ist das fahren ja mal richtig bescheiden. Ich spiele diese spiele nur mit xbox 360 pad. Wenn ich einlenke (bis zum anschlag) mit dem linken ministick dann zieht der wagen sowas wie in die richtung, das ich sofort gegenkorrigieren muss und das natuerlich auch bis zum ministickanschlag. Und so weiter und so fort. Also fahre ich wie ein besiffener mit 5 promille durch die landschaft. An rennen ist gar nicht erst zu denken.
Oder auch: beim geradeausfahren einlenken und dan ministick wieder in nullstellung. Das auto faehrt aber weiter einen bogen, der zwar groesser wird. Die lenkung des autos ist viel zu schwammig und nicht direkt.

Ich hoffe, ihr versteht was ich meine.

Gibts dazu irgendeine einstellung, die man taetigen kann, damit das verschwindet? Weil sonst ists ja eigentlich ganz okay. Finde die autos halt ganz cool. Am liebsten den M3. BMW fan .

Vielen dank und gruesse


----------



## mumble_GLL (11. Mai 2014)

Genau das selbe Problem hab ich auch. Einzig und allein mit der "Handbremse" kommt man einigermaßen um die Kurve. Ich such dafür grade eine Lösung weil, wie du bereits schreibst die Steuerung echt für´n Ar*** und total schwammig ist.
Vielleicht weiß ja ein anderer hier im Forum bescheid was man dagegen tun kann.

*Edit

Hab (vielleicht) grade was gefunden was die Steuerung verbessert.
Für alle, die sowas suchen, hier der Link zum unteren Tool:

NFS-Planet - Need for Speed Rivals, World, Most Wanted


----------



## Galford (11. Mai 2014)

Habt ihr durchgehend 60 Frames? Schwankende Frameraten wirken sich in Most Wanted (2012) mMn stark auf die Steuerung aus. 

Entweder ihr reduziert die Details bis ihr durchgängig 60 Frames habt, oder ihr öffnet unter _\Documents\Criterion Games\Need For Speed(TM) Most Wanted_ die Datei _config.NFS13Save_ und setzt "LockTo30=false" auf "LockTo30=true", und beschränkt eure Framerate somit auf 30 Frames. Ein konstante Framerate macht die Steuerung definitiv genauer (dazu muss der PC aber dann auch natürlich 30 Frames halten)

Edit: Ernsthaft, das ist kein Witz. Bei anderen Rennspielen mag eine schwankende Framerate nicht so starke Auswirkungen haben. Bei Most Wanted (2012) ist eine konstante Framerate das A und O.

Ansonsten: das Driften in gewissen Kurven gehört dazu. So ist die Fahrphysik ausgelegt. Einlenken, die normale Bremse leicht antippen, driften. Natürlich nicht in jeder Kurve.

Das mancher die Steuerung als schwammig empfindet, kann ich ja noch verstehen, aber kaum um die Kurven kommen? Wenn man weiß, dass es sich hier um ein Arcade-Racer handelt, und Driften gewünscht wird und erforderlich ist, kann ich zumindest nicht verstehen wie man dann kaum um die Kurven kommt. Kurven fahren ist kein Problem. Das größte Problem ist mMn manchen Verkehrsautos auszuweichen, da man denen auch manchmal recht schnell ausweichen muss, und die Steuerung genauer reagieren könnte.


----------

